# Tornado Sound Effects?



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

For a project I am doing this year for my Haunt, I require a tornado sound effect, I havent found any good real sounding ones anywhere, Help?


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Well the only advise I can give you is to seek for "Sound Library" Cds (easy to download)
If you are not satisfied with the sound try to mix several wind audio sample tracks into one to get a tornado effect.
Or maybe you can sample directly tornado noises on a film (_Twister_ comes first in my mind, but you can try _the Wizard Of Oz_ too).
I'm not sure it will help you but it's all I can do... Good Luck!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Try a few of these.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe loop the Tornado audio from Wizard of OZ.


----------

